# «المغطس» موقع عماد السيد المسيح لة كل المجد



## rania79 (19 يناير 2012)

​ 






نهر الاردن





*«المغطس» *
*موقع  عماد   السيد  المسيح*


يقع  موقع  "المغطس" في وادي الخرار في قرية بيت عنيا شرقي نهر الاردن في المملكة الاردنية.
ويبعد  عن العاصمة عمان نحو خمسين كيلومترا وتسعة كيلومترات الى شمال البحر  الميت، ومنه يمكن مشاهدة اريحا والقدس غربي نهر الاردن وجبل نيبو الى الشرق  منه .





خيمة المغطس















في  عام 1997 قام فريق اثري متخصص من دائرة الاثار الاردنية باجراء التحريات  عن هذا الموقع الديني العالمي بعد ان غاب الحج اليه قرونا طويلة بفعل  الحروب والاقتتال وطمس معالمه بفعل العوامل الطبيعية خلال ما يزيد على الف  وخمسماية عام فتحدى الفريق حقول الالغام ولهيب شمس تموز وادغال واشواك  المنطقة الزورية شرقي النهر فبدأ الحفريات في موقع المغطس شرقي نهر الاردن  مستندين لثلاث ركائز هي: 
- ما ورد في الانجيل المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد من ايات تدل على موقع معمودية  المسيح   وتواجد يوحنا المعمدان ومكوثه في هذا الموقع والمعروفة ببرية يوحنا  المعمدان شرقي النهر معمدا المؤمنين ومنتظرا قدوم المسيح من غربي النهر  ليعمده في موقع المغطس حاليا في مياه نهر الاردن.






















































-  اما الركيزة الثانية التي استندت اليها الحفريات فهي وصف الرحالة  والقديسين والنساك الذين زاروا الموقع وعاشوا فيه منذ بدايات القرن الثالث  الميلادي الذين وصفوا موقع عماد السيد المسيح وصفا دقيقا وكان مطابقا لما  تم اكتشافه على ارض الواقع ومدونات الرحالة والمؤرخين للموقع منذ منتصف  القرن الميلادي الاول وحتى عهدنا هذا ، حيث تم الكشف عن احد عشر موقعا  اثريا ودينيا تعود لمعمودية السيد المسيح والمتمثلة بالكنائس والاديرة  وكهوف الرهبان وقاعات الصلاة ومحطة الحجاج وبرك التعميد والنظام المائي  الخاص بالاستعمالات المنزليه والاستهلاكية وغايات التعميد ، امثال:
ثيودوسيوس  - Theodosiuos- الذي وصف مكان عماد السيد المسيح بانه يقع على بعد 5 اميال  شمال البحر الميت حيث توجد كنيسة مبنية على عقود واقواس لحمايتها من  فيضانات نهر الاردن اذ تم العثور حاليا على بقايا 54 قاعدة من قواعد هذه  الكنيسة شرقي نهر الاردن .
اما انطونيونس من  بيشانسا - Antinionos - فقد ذكر في مؤلفاته التاريخية وجود درج من المرمر  ينزل الى ضفة النهر الشرقية حيث تعمد المسيح فيه ،
اما  اركزلف من فرنسا - Arcohlof - فقد ذكر كنيسة الرداء في نهاية درج المرمر  المؤدي الى نهر الاردن حيث تعمد المسيح هناك وهذه الكنيسة مبنية على اربعة  عقود واقواس تمثل حوض عماد مصلب الشكل والوحيد في العالم الذي استخدم فيه  النهر للتعميد بمياهه المقدسة. 
ويقول الرحالتان  البريطانيان ويليبالد - Willibald- و - Epephanius- انهما شاهدا كنيسة  الثالوث المقدس في موقع عماد السيد المسيح على ضفة النهر الشرقية ووصفاها  بانها اكبر كنيسة في العالم انذاك وبوابتها للجهة الشرقية. 
اما  دانييل الروسي - daniel فقد ذكر في مؤلفاته وجود مصلى صغير شرقي النهر في  مكان العماد ويبعد عن النهر شرقا مسافة رمية حجر كما ذكر تل مار الياس الذي  صعد منه النبي الياس الى السماء على عربة من نار والذي يقول انه ليس بعيدا  عن النهر كما ذكر مغارة يوحنا المعمدان بالقرب منها نبع يصب في نهر الاردن  ومياهه باردة وطيبة الطعم حيث كان يوحنا يشرب منه وهو مايعرف بنبع يوحنا  المعمدان وهذا ما اكد وصفه كل من انطونيونس ودانييل الوسي.
-  والركيزة الثالثة هي ما كشف عنه الحفريات والتنقيبات الاثرية. والتي من  بينها بقايا خمس كنائس بنيت في القرن الخامس كذكرى لتعميد السيد المسيح .
فقد  بوشر فيه عام 1997 حيث قام فريق اثري اردني متخصص من دائرة الآثار العامة  بحفريات اثرية في موقع المغطس كشفت عن احد عشر موقعا اثريا دينيا على  امتداد وادي الخرار بطول 5ر4 كيلومتر .





ارضية فسيفساء في مكان المغطس
يقول  مدير هيئة موقع المغطس المهندس ضياء المدني : بعد اثبات موقع المعمودية  شرقي النهر استنادا لما ورد في الكتب السماوية ومؤلفات الرحالة وما كشف عنه  الحفريات والتنقيبات الاثرية ونظرا لاهمية الموقع الدينية العالمية  والتاريخية والارثية الاردنية فقد تم في عام 1999 اعلان مشروع تطوير مغطس  السيد المسيح عليه السلام والذي يضم مركز الزوار الذي يضم محالا تجارية  للموروثات والتحف والهدايا ومطعما وقاعة عرض وقاعة لكبار الزوار ومواقف  للسيارات ومهابط طائرات عمودية وقال المدني ولغايات ربط المواقع الـ11 فيما  بينها تم تنفيذ منظومة من الممرات الداخلية والطرق الدورانية في محمية  يوحنا المعمدان - محمية المغطس حاليا - حتى يتسنى للزوار والحجاج زيارة  جميع المواقع الدينية بكل يسر وسهولة كما تم تزويد الموقع بمحطة تنقية  للمياه العادمة ومحطات لتحلية المياه وانشاء المعرشات والمطلات الخشبية  التي تتلاءم مع بيئة الموقع ومشربيات للمياه المبردة على امتداد ممرات  الموقع. واضاف المدني: ولغايات التعميد تم تركيب مضخات مائية على ضفة النهر  الشرقية لضخ مياه النهر الى محطات التحلية حيث تتم معالجتها واسالتها لبرك  التعميد التي اقيمت في هذا الموقع ضمن مشروع تطويره بالاضافة الى جرن  التعميد الحجري على محاذاة ضفة النهر الشرقية بحيث وبعد الانتهاء من طقوس  التعميد تتم اسالة المياه الى وادي الخرار باتجاه نهر الاردن وذلك للحفاظ  على النظام البيئي للموقع والذي يعتبر من اهم مهام ومسؤوليات هيئة الموقع  وهي المحافظة على المكتشفات الاثرية والدينية وعدم المساس ببيئة الموقع  والحفاظ على سمته البرية - برية يوحنا المعمدان واضاف المدير قائلا:  ولاستيعاب الزوار والحجاج المتزايد عاما بعد عام فقد تم انشاء مطلين على  نهر الاردن لاقامة الطقوس الدينية والصلوات لاتباع الديانة المسيحية  وتمكينهم من التبرك بمياه نهر الاردن المقدسة.







كنيسة المغطس




*التوثيق الديني للموقع:*
اما  بالنسبة للتوثيق الديني للموقع قال المدني: ونتيجة للجهود الاردنية وجهود  ادارة الموقع التي استمرت على نحو ثلاث سنوات مع الكنائس المسيحية في  الاردن ومرجعياتها الدينية في ارجاء العالم تسلمت هذه الكنائس من مرجعياتها  الدينية في العالم وثائق رسمية تؤكد فيها بان موقع معمودية السيد المسيح  عليه السلام هو في المغطس - شرقي نهر الاردن وتحديدا - في اراضي المملكة  الاردنية الهاشمية - كما ورد في ردود المرجعيات الدينية المسيحية العالمية -  وبوركت هذه الوثائق بمباركة قداسة البابا يوحنا بولص الثاني بزيارته  التاريخية للاردن وموقع المغطس عام 2000 ومباركته الموقع محجا مسيحيا  عالميا وحثت هذه المرجعيات الدينية حجاجها بالتوجه في حجهم الى موقع  معمودية السيد المسيح في الاردن وفي ذات الموقع الذي تم الكشف عنه من قبل  الجهات الاردنية والذي تطابق مع ماورد في الكتب السماوية ومدونات الرحالة  والمؤرخين والقديسين والنساك والرهبان حيث تم حتى الان الموافقة لـ 11  طائفة مسيحية باقامة كنائس لها في الموقع لخدمة حجاجها في المعمودية وهي  طوائف الروم الارثوذكس واللاتين والاقباط والاحباش والارمن والسريان وبيت  الضيافة الروسي والكنيسة الانجيليكية اللوثرية والكنيسة اللوثرية والروم  الكاثوليك حيث اتخذ مجلس امناء هيئة الموقع قرارا بالسماح للطوائف المسيحية  باقامة هذه الكنائس والاديرة في موقع المغطس خدمة لرعايا هذه الكنائس في  الاردن وشتى ارجاء العالم.
وبعد تنفيذ هذه الكنائس سيتم تحويل الموقع من اثري ديني الى موقع حج مسيحي خلال السنتين المقبلتين .
ومن  ضمن الاعمال المهمة التي انجزتها الهيئة الملكية لموقع المغطس انشاء مطل  جديد على ضفاف نهر الاردن نهاية العام الماضي بحسب اداري الموقع المهندس  عبد العزيز العدوان الذي قال ان المطل الجديد يتكون من كنيسة مفتوحة وغرف  للغيار بالاضافة الى مدرج يستوعب 750 حاجا وساحات تستوعب خمسة الاف حاج  بالاضافة الى جرن لتعميد الاطفال المسيحيين .





صورة للمكان​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (19 يناير 2012)

*موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد جدا جدا*
*كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا رانيا*
*متنسيش تمصى قصب*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 يناير 2012)

موضوع رائع ومعلومات قيمة رائعة​

كل سنة وانتى طيبة ​


----------



## rania79 (19 يناير 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد جدا جدا*
> *كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا رانيا*
> *متنسيش تمصى قصب*
> *ههههههههههه*​


ههههههههههههه ماشى يا يطسطس واغرق بالمرة ف حلة القلقاس:crazy_pil
ميرسى ليك ولتقيمك وكل سنة وانت بخير


----------



## rania79 (19 يناير 2012)

The Star قال:


> موضوع رائع ومعلومات قيمة رائعة​
> 
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة ​


وانت طيوب ستار
نورتنى كتير


----------



## تيمو (19 يناير 2012)

عندي صور ... بس كيف ممكن أنزّلهم ...


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 يناير 2012)

*موضوع جدا رائع 
الرب يباركك يا رانيا :flowers:*


----------



## rania79 (19 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> عندي صور ... بس كيف ممكن أنزّلهم ...


من هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/upload/images.php

نركز رفع الصور للمنتدى هتلاقية فوووق


----------



## rania79 (19 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *موضوع جدا رائع
> الرب يباركك يا رانيا :flowers:*


ميرسى ليك رومان نورتنى كتير


----------

